# Got some 18 inch Q7 wheels for winter.....



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

I got a great deal on some take-off Q7 wheels. My buddy painted them matte black for me. They are wearing Nokian Hakk5's.


----------



## ajabb (Oct 24, 2005)

Great Looking Winter Wheels


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ajabb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajabb* »_Great Looking Winter Wheels 








Thanks


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (TighTT)*

looks like its in winter mode...i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_looks like its in winter mode...i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Full-on winter mode! No more all-terrain tires for me......only full-winter rubber! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The black wheels give that nasty "get the hell outa my way" look.


----------



## nwavant (Jun 19, 2004)

I think I will have to paint my rims too! With the badgeless grill - it will be "murdered out" so to say.


----------



## snow4us (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the barbed wire in the backround makes the treg look that much more mean! lol


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (snow4us)*

Those wheels suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (.:Rudeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_Those wheels suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


How about man'ing up and coming to FL.....then you can say that to my face. Biotch.


----------



## ajabb (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (snow4us)*

That is a helluva compound if that is your home


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ajabb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajabb* »_That is a helluva compound if that is your home









Looks like the back of a commercial building such as a bowling alley.

_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_Those wheels suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I don't care for black wheels either but there is no need to live up to your name.


----------



## nwavant (Jun 19, 2004)

How much did they cost to get painted? Also did you have them off the tires?


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (nwavant)*

A buddy of mine painted them for 50 bucks (all 4) and the tires were not installed yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I don't care for black wheels either but there is no need to live up to your name.









Whatever geek you should probably get back to Star Trek and Adam you kow I gots no problem telling you that to your face







I'm prob a no go for SFGTG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (.:Rudeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_
I'm prob a no go for SFGTG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Yea...I know. Why dont you man-up and come with us? 80 degree weather, sun, girls wearing nothing, and lots of hot cars = heaven.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (.:Rudeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_
Whatever geek you should probably get back to Star Trek


Kids.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Rudeboy????








Those rims look tightt, pun intended


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (TighTT)*

god damm Adam you have some sick whips ..any front shot's of this beast


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (blackkaa)*









No front shots....just some summer mode pics:


----------

